# Neighbor from Hades is at it again!



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi folks,
I come home from work today, and find my neighbor in my yard, once again, with his lawnmover, once again, mowing my grass on my side of his fence.

So, I approached him and said, "Look it, you're on my property with your lawnmower, whats sup with that?"

He says "Until you start maintaining your lawn, I am going to keep mowing your grass".

I told him to stay off of my property, and leave my grass alone. I don't have to mow my grass, according to the city, until it is over 6" long. You may wish to crop your grass just like your ******* Joe Bazooka crew cut, but I happen to like natural things, you know; just like the rest of the entire neighborhood, I like to have a natural yard, as much as I can".

"You're the only one along this entire corridor that has fence in his front yard, and has poured 7 truckloads of cement everywhere you could, so don't tell my how your property is enhancing my property value. I've had 2 Real Estate agents over to assess what you're doing to my property value, and they told me that nobody is going to want to buy my property and live next to this monstrosity that you've created."

So, I walked off; he continued to mow my yard; and I'm sitting here wishing that I knew what I should have really done.

I trust that you, my fellow forum friends, will help me out with your suggestions and insights.

much appreciatetingly,
doc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Post "no trespassing" signs, and the next time he does it call the cops.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

sounds like you both have the same problem. 


Bottom line...He's got no right to be on your lawn. But, the weeds and disease that occur in the wild are part of nature. A lawn that holds a house on it is far from natural and an ill attended lawn can invite weeds and disease that can encroach beyond your property lawn. 

Have you got pictures of both lawns and the fence area...so we can see what you describe. What I see in my minds eye when I hear...natural lawn. Is a well kept lawn which was designed using plants including shrubs, flowers and grasses that not only look good together...but grow good together as well. A natural lawn can look quite nice. But I don't see a grass seed lawn let go as being a natural landscape.


Also, I don't know if this is the case. But...many times when fences are installed here, they are installed a foot or more away from the property line. This is how the fence at my old house was installed. So I actually did own one mower width on the other side.



Like I've said...sounds like you both have the same problem to me.


happy cooking

dan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Make him some filet with Maytag sauce


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Serve with Elderberry wine you've bought from two old ladies.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

3 words: *"High voltage fencing"*    :bounce:  :beer:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I wouldn't even suggest this but you have already entered into conversation with this guy. A quick trip down to the local courthouse, get a restraing order, this is easily done. Whatever you do, don't get into any verbal exchange. It sounds a little harsh but this is one of those circumstances it was designed for. Calling a peace officer will probably not have the weight like calling with a restraint in place.
Don't worry, the couthouse will guide you and also recommend the right action. Don't be affraid of using the local government, getting advise from a baker is probably the worst thing you can do


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

drive rebar rods into your lawn, so that they stand just below the height of your grass. see how he likes having his mower torn up for being on the wrong side of the fence.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oohh I like that!!! :crazy:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Seriously, Deltadoc, maybe it's time to find a mediator. You (and he) have personal resources committed to the property, so some kind of arrangement will have to be found or life will be non-stop "h-e-double hockey sticks". It might be worth checking out this option before going the full-blown, governmental/legal route.

Good luck!
Mezz


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Though the other ideas may be a bit more interesting...the above may lead to a resolution to your problems (and his)


good luck!

dan


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

do the rebar! do the rebar! :bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm now thinking you should electrify the rebar


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I get all warm and fuzzy inside when I read some of these posts!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hire Gordon Ramsey to come by and show him who's boss.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Why not just let him mow your grass if he wants to? Or slip him a few bucks to do so. Seems that fostering good relations with your neighbors can be a good thing in the long run-get him out of your hair and save you the trouble of lawn maintainance. Believe me, I'd love to have someone come over and mow my grass. 
Really, by letting your lawn grow so long, you hurt the structure of the turf and invite snakes, ticks (Lyme disease) and other troublesome critters into your (and your neighbor's) personal space. 
Granted, it sounds like the guy is a bit overbearing, but making the attempt to find common ground benefits everyone.
Good luck!


----------

